# In the middle of some cleaning/maint rocket e61



## Gobbosp

Hi all

Just in the middle of my second backflush only this time I'm lubing up the cams as well.

I need some guidance on the the cam from somebody pls.

Should i take off both parts of the lever and lube the gaskets or do i only need to take off the main bolt and do the cam, or do i need do undo both even if i am just lubing the cam.

Apologise if its a basic question, first time and want to get into the right habit

Thanks all

Steve


----------



## 4085

http://coffeetime.wikidot.com/e61-lubrication


----------



## Gobbosp

Thanks

All done


----------



## kennyboy993

What is easy Steve? Must do my first one soon


----------



## Gobbosp

kennyboy993 said:


> What is easy Steve? Must do my first one soon


Yeah very easy - hardest part was getting the nuts undone as the're tight from the factory, you only need to nip them up so that wont be a problem second time round.


----------



## kennyboy993

Nice one. How did u avoid marking the nuts with the spanner?


----------



## Gobbosp

I used some masking take on them and made sure there was no slack in it. Its not damaged it. I wouldn't be overly concerned if it had slightly, im sure it will over time and at least it shows it's been maintained if ever come to upgrade.


----------



## Gobbosp

Made a lovely flat white after with no leaks


----------



## hotmetal

kennyboy993 said:


> Nice one. How did u avoid marking the nuts with the spanner?


Ideally you can use a wrench with plastic jaws. However I found that if the nut is too tight, the plastic deforms and the wrench can slip. So, 1. Put something between the lever and the front panel just in case. 2. Wrap tape round the nut. 3. It helps if the machine is cold. 4. Apply opposite torque to the wrench by putting the pf in the group so you can take the strain off the group and avoid putting undue strain on it/its connection with the front panel (ie pull up on the pf handle as you apply pressure to the nut so nothing is under strain)


----------



## kennyboy993

Thanks for the tips guys


----------



## kennyboy993

Got to do this first time very soon. Just a little concerned a do it right.

That vid is really helpful - though I can't find any vids that actually show the lube being put on.... anyone know of any or can describe in detail please?


----------



## hotmetal

kennyboy993 said:


> Got to do this first time very soon. Just a little concerned a do it right.
> 
> That vid is really helpful - though I can't find any vids that actually show the lube being put on.... anyone know of any or can describe in detail please?


Basically get there valve/cam out, dry it thoroughly (important), then use a cotton bud to apply the lube sparingly along the length of the shaft, on the tip that goes in the hole, on the cam lobes and also the followers (oh good grief the first half of that sounds like it's straight from Finbarr Saunders, sorry)!

If it's not dry the lube won't stick, but it's the devil's own job to get off your hands afterwards hence the Q-tip.


----------



## kennyboy993

Thanks hotmetal


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

kennyboy993 said:


> Thanks hotmetal


You can use a toothpick instead of a cotton bud.

Good luck, and it will be second nature next time. 

In the link a few posts above, there are images where you should apply the grease.

Also, make sure you do not over-tighten when you put back together.


----------



## El carajillo

Make sure everything is clean and DRY, the grease will not take if components are wet.Use a cotton bud to smear a small amount into the hole where the cam spindle fits, also inside the barrel where the spindle passes through the nuts to the lever. Lightly smear the ends of the valve stems and the face of the cam and towards the lever end of the cam spindle. DO NOT apply too much just a thin smear is all that is required.


----------



## kennyboy993

Cheers, good tips.

This post a good one to bookmark now I think - seems to be pretty comprehensive


----------



## doody21

Done first time, but with difficulties, hope 2nd to be easy, Thanks for nice tips.


----------

